# Grenville Fish and Game Club 3d - 04-24-2016



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

How's the course? Should we bring rubber boots or will we be good with hikers?


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Is the address 2596 Campbell Rd? I've never been before


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

I talked to him tonight and he said bring rubbers


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update. A couple of us are coming from Durham.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

How was the shoot 
Any pics?


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Shoot was great. Forecast was calling for a cold day, but it ended up being beauty.
There were 2 trails with 20 targets each, very nicely done.
Lots of new targets, a few that could be replaced soon.
A fun day overall. I'll be back next year.


----------

